# Image von ext. Platte



## Flens (22. Dezember 2005)

Moin,

möchte von einer externen Festplatte, die über USB angeschlossen ist, mit Drive Image oder Acronis True Image ein Abbild erstellen.

Leider erkennen beide Programme die externe Festplatte nur als Speichermedium für das Image. Ein Abbild kann von dem externen Laufwerk aber nicht erstellt werden.

Hab das schon mit verschiedenen USB Festplatten und unterschiedlichen Rechnern getestet. Immer das gleiche Problem, das diese Programme kein Abbild von den USB Platten erstellen könnnen.

Gibt es dafür eine Erklärung und evtl. ein anderes Tool, um auch von externen USB Platten ein Abbild zu erstellen?

Gruß
Flens


----------



## Alexander12 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Schaust entweder hier  bei Google oder bei Winload in der Datensicherungsecke.
Solltest eigentlich was finden, aber jetzt direkt in Tool kenn Ich nicht.


MfG Alexander12


----------

